# Engine Block number



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi guys, can anyone tell me what SR means before the number??
SR 85314

Thanks!!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

rick3452 said:


> Hi guys, can anyone tell me what SR means before the number??
> SR 85314
> 
> Thanks!!


SR means "Service Replacement",ie, the original engine/short block was replaced under warranty OR someone has replaced the original engine with a service block/short block/complete engine that is not correct for your year car.

You will need to look at the casting date found next to the distributor to confirm the month/day/year of the engine block. If it is within a year or less of the car's assembly date, then it was most likely dealer replaced under warranty. This was just covered on a 1969 GTO convertible purchase - same deal with the "SR" block and how to identify it. Take a look at that thread for more info.

The heads/intake manifold/carb should all have the correct casting codes for your car's year. If not, then someone may have cobbled it together to appear correct for your car's year.

You might also want to order your factory documents for your car to confirm the engine that the car was originally built with at the factory. They can be had through the Pontiac Historical Services.


----------

